# WingTsun Chi Sao Sections



## wingtsun15 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is for everyone who learns, teaches or knows the Wingtsun Leung Ting Chi Sao Sections.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## wingtsun15 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is a video clip of one of the chi sao 4 sections from leung ting.
My website www.wtslough.co.uk


----------



## wingtsun15 (Dec 18, 2012)

If you train leung ting WingTsun then you will leaen the chi sao sections.

Are there any of you who learn or teach wingtsun?


----------



## geezer (Dec 18, 2012)

wingtsun15 said:


> If you train leung ting WingTsun then you will leaen the chi sao sections.
> 
> Are there any of you who learn or teach wingtsun?



Yup. Trained under LT for about 12 years back in the '80s and into the early '90s before taking a long break from the martial arts. Now I'm with the NVTO. The sections vary a bit as taught by LT (the "Hong Kong" versions) the EWTO versions (we call them the "German" versions), the EBMAS versions, and so forth. Anyway, welcome aboard. Keep those posts coming!


----------



## WTchap (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup, me too. Train WingTsun in Budapest, with Maday Norbert's team of instructors.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 19, 2012)

10 years with Emin Boztepe ( 8 of AWTO, 2 of EBMAS) then life happened and had to make a change.
Have been training under Sifu Allan Fong for past 7+ years getting the HK side of things.


----------



## wingtsun15 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good to hear from many people around the world. I train in the uk under the EWTO.  If you have any cool videos would love to see them. Share them here.


----------

